# Rp-?



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 15, 2019)

If you want to rp, feel free to message me here, note me on FA, discord, or ask if i have other ways to communicate. Id you have questions you may ask below or in a pm. I'm open to quite a lot, the exception being no nsfw. I'm sorry but i just don't really enjoy it.

And if you know of some roleplay discord servers feel free to advertise them to me below. I'm currently still looking for more rp servers.


----------



## Ravenhurst1161 (Jul 15, 2019)

Well hello again! :3

I am pretty much looking for the same as you to be honest. My only issue is that, well, i tend to lean heavily to the nsfw side of things. However, I am trying to lean back to more story stuff and wholesome rp. Need to retrain and all. x3


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 15, 2019)

Ravenhurst1161 said:


> Well hello again! :3
> 
> I am pretty much looking for the same as you to be honest. My only issue is that, well, i tend to lean heavily to the nsfw side of things. However, I am trying to lean back to more story stuff and wholesome rp. Need to retrain and all. x3


Ahh hello~ :3 yeah I've done some msfw in the past but i didn't enjoy it, and i already didn't want to do it much in the first place- so i just avoid it now. But I'd be glad to do other types of rp.


----------



## Ravenhurst1161 (Jul 15, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Ahh hello~ :3 yeah I've done some msfw in the past but i didn't enjoy it, and i already didn't want to do it much in the first place- so i just avoid it now. But I'd be glad to do other types of rp.


Heh, yeah, forced into things can often leave one with a bad taste for it later on. Totally understandable.

In any case, what sort of rp are you interested in anyways?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 15, 2019)

Ravenhurst1161 said:


> Heh, yeah, forced into things can often leave one with a bad taste for it later on. Totally understandable.
> 
> In any case, what sort of rp are you interested in anyways?


Oh nothing specific. Just getting a bit bored at the moment and lookin for something to do.


----------



## Ravenhurst1161 (Jul 15, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Oh nothing specific. Just getting a bit bored at the moment and lookin for something to do.


Thankfully I have a very broad range myself. Could do any era/theme/time you'd like. Generally my most take place in fantasy or sci-fi. Though I've done modern a time or two.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 15, 2019)

Ravenhurst1161 said:


> Thankfully I have a very broad range myself. Could do any era/theme/time you'd like. Generally my most take place in fantasy or sci-fi. Though I've done modern a time or two.


I tend to go for fantasy or sci-fi as well with modern ones occasionally.


----------



## Ravenhurst1161 (Jul 15, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I tend to go for fantasy or sci-fi as well with modern ones occasionally.


Ah, nice! Typically I just craft a 'throwaway' character for rp's since I sadly do not own a personal character.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 15, 2019)

Ravenhurst1161 said:


> Ah, nice! Typically I just craft a 'throwaway' character for rp's since I sadly do not own a personal character.


I see. Sometimes i do that, but i do also have a wide variety of characters.


----------



## Ravenhurst1161 (Jul 15, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I see. Sometimes i do that, but i do also have a wide variety of characters.


I'd be down to give it a go with ya, if you want to try. Hopefully I myself will be able to keep things sfw. x3


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 15, 2019)

Ravenhurst1161 said:


> I'd be down to give it a go with ya, if you want to try. Hopefully I myself will be able to keep things sfw. x3


lol well I'd be happy to let you give it a try with me, though I'll allow for light nsfw, such as like maybe clothing falling off..? Idk.. you get the point. Light. But if it gets to like sex that's definitely too far~

Anyway, is there a place you prefer to do this?


----------



## Ravenhurst1161 (Jul 15, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> lol well I'd be happy to let you give it a try with me, though I'll allow for light nsfw, such as like maybe clothing falling off..? Idk.. you get the point. Light. But if it gets to like sex that's definitely too far~
> 
> Anyway, is there a place you prefer to do this?


Heh, well, thanks for the buffer at least. I tend to stick to discord for my rp.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 15, 2019)

Ravenhurst1161 said:


> Heh, well, thanks for the buffer at least. I tend to stick to discord for my rp.


Great, that's my preference. Well we can head over there to chat now. If you don't already have it it's under my profile


----------



## Ravenhurst1161 (Jul 15, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Great, that's my preference. Well we can head over there to chat now. If you don't already have it it's under my profile


Sent.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 15, 2019)

Ravenhurst1161 said:


> Sent.


Accepted.


----------

